# I'm BACK!!!!!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, I never really left, but having been without a computer for 4 months, I feel like I need to start again, lol. It's a shame that the computer was repaired just in time to be too busy to get on it much. Oh well, I guess I can squeeze in a few minutes here and there. For all those that sent me PM's that I didn't respond to, I apologize. I wasn't ignoring you. I just couldn't reply. *Sigh*...it's nice to be home again!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back woman! I missed you!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome back!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome back Trishanne...you've got some catching up to do!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi trish glad to see that your back-c ya in chat


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hi ya stranger. So glad u got ur computer back and ur back here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, welcome back.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes welcome back, was wondering when you would get up and running again! We did miss you very much!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome home Patty


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*Welcome back!!!*_


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

There goes the neighborhood............................







Okay, welcome back, lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bout time geez.. welcome back oh red eyed cat


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome back Trishanne!!!!! I missed you bunches!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see you got everything working again.

Welcome back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! Welcome back, T&A! LOL I mean, Trishanne.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Back Girl...I missed ya!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back.....i know how you feel. Even though i have moved i still don't have my computer with me yet. Thats why i am only on every few days.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Its about darn time now what are you doing online you have props to work on.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*YAY!!!!!!!!*_ (doing the happy dance) I'm so glad that you are back!!!!!!!! ya know, I've missed those vunderful glowing red eyes of yours my dear!!!

_*YAY!!!!!!! VELCOME BACK TRISH!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Only 51 more posts to go you 'ol ....well, almost whore!!!
Back just in time for the madness! 
Welcome back! I can't imagine not being able to get my fix for that long! I would be a broken down mess of goup! I may have just had to resort to snail mailing in posts! LOL


----------

